# Crackling from circuit breaker for electric water heater



## uvalaw (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm getting a crackling sound from the circuit breaker (a 40A pair) serving my electric water heater when I switch it on. The crackling only happens when the temperature dial on the boiler is set to the point where it triggers the boiler to fire up. 

I don't see any sparking at the circuit breaker.

However, I do see slight sparking at one of the wiring terminals on the boiler when I turn the temperature dial back to the point where it is no longer triggering the boiler, as shown in the red circle on this picture:







My multimeter shows I'm getting 210V where the boiler is wired to the house.

Does this seem like a problem with the circuit breaker, the boiler, or both?


----------



## joecaption (Jan 24, 2018)

Lots of things can cause this.
Cut the breaker off double check there's no power at the heating element.
Check for any loose connections.
Next check the element.
Remove the two wires on the element.
Set the meter to OHM, touch one probe to one of the screws and the other to the metal where where it screws into the tank, then touch the other and do the same thing.
If the needle pegs out the element needs to be replaced.


----------



## uvalaw (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks.  I'll check the element.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2018)

Is the crackling coming from the breaker box or the element control on the water heater?


----------



## uvalaw (Jan 24, 2018)

The crackling is coming from the breaker box.  The arcing is coming from the control panel on the water heater.  None of the other breakers in the box are crackling.  The water heater and building are both 10 years old, FWIW.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 24, 2018)

I had more to post but had to go to work.
Feel comfortable working in a panel with the cover off?
If so I would be checking that the screws are tight on the breaker, if so then I shut off the breaker, remove the wires, pull out the breaker to see if the buss bar is damaged.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2018)

I had the same issue in a house I use to own. The breakers were coroding on the bus bar and the lights would sometimes flicker. Ended up replacing the whole panel and all breakers, problem solved.


----------



## Redy321 (Nov 17, 2020)

uvalaw said:


> I'm getting a crackling sound from the circuit breaker (a 40A pair) serving my electric water heater when I switch it on. The crackling only happens when the temperature dial on the boiler is set to the point where it triggers the boiler to fire up.
> 
> I don't see any sparking at the circuit breaker.
> 
> ...


I think that the problem is bad contact, check the contact points of the wires.


----------



## Eddie_T (Nov 18, 2020)

If its the breaker/bus bar contact the breaker should be replaced and moved to another bus position if available.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Nov 19, 2020)

Ah - this thread is almost 3 years old people.


----------

